# 6’-1” specialized sizing



## Gjb89 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wanting to get a get a stumpjumper but I can’t afford the new pricing currently. I’ve been able to find a few used 2021 S4 though that I can. Will a S4 be too small? My inseam is 33” and I’m 6’-1”.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm 6'0 and happily ride an S3 Status.... people say it looks too small, but i like it


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Gjb89 said:


> Wanting to get a get a stumpjumper but I can’t afford the new pricing currently. I’ve been able to find a few used 2021 S4 though that I can. Will a S4 be too small? My inseam is 33” and I’m 6’-1”.


You sound similar to me, bit longer in the torso. I ride a S4 Enduro, and I find that I fit on that bike perfectly. Glancing at the geo tables, they both seem very similar at S4 sizing, which was surprising as I figured the Enduro would be closer to the SJ Evo. If I had to guess, I'd say you might feel a bit more upright on the Stumpy, but the overall fit of the bike should be fine in a S4.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

6' 2" long torso 34 in seem and I have a 2014 Sumpjumper in a Large (S4). The guy at the bike shop that fitted me did swap out the handle bar stem with a little longer one. Said I looked a little cramped. I prefer to size down because I ride some tight techie areas. Easier to manipulate the bike. Really glad I did the Large. I bought a cheap Specialized Crosstrail in XL and it's too big (standover is right there). Wish I had gotten the Large. Not a big deal since it's just for bike paths, street riding, and mellow trails. Don't do anything crazy on it.

I think the reach and wheel base would be the most important dimensions on the bike for me (stand over not an issue since the bar is so low). Check out the geometry chart on the one you're going to buy and compare to what has worked in the past. My particular bike had a wheel base difference of over an inch from L to XL. And reach was just under an inch from L to XL (S4 to S5). Below are geometry tables of my 2014 Stumpjumper in inches and mm. Also the 2021 SJ Comp in mm. The newer bikes are definitely more stretched. Looks like by about 30mm on reach and 53mm on wheelbase. That's a lot. There's no way I'd ever want an S5 on a 2021.









Geometry Geeks


The world's biggest open geometry database. Find bikes by name or numbers. Easily compare bike geometry side-by-side.




geometrygeeks.bike





2014 SJ FSR
















2021 SJ Comp


----------



## 308 (Sep 24, 2021)

I have a 2022 S5 stumpjumper and am 6'-0". This fit is a perfect balance between the stability of a larger bike and one I can efficiently move through tight trails. I like the S5 fit, seems like the S4 may be a bit small IMO.


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

308 said:


> I have a 2022 S5 stumpjumper and am 6'-0". This fit is a perfect balance between the stability of a larger bike and one I can efficiently move through tight trails. I like the S5 fit, seems like the S4 may be a bit small IMO.


I agree with 308, I have a 2021 stumpy S4, i am 5'11, fits me great but i would not want to go any smaller, I think a S5 would be better for you, You could always use a shorter stem if the S5 feels too stretched


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

6’2, long limbs. S5 on all current Specialized offering. S4 significantly too small for seated pedaling for me.


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

6-2, long legs/average torso. Ride a 2019 SJ size XL comfortably (short travel version - slightly shorter wheelbase/longer reach than regular model). Been a while since I looked but I seem to remember comparing geo numbers and the new S4 was actually closer to my XL? The newer models are definitely a bit longer.

I could be wrong though, just a data point to help with your research!

ETA: I looked at the numbers, and I think I would buy S4 in 2021 sizing and I'm slightly taller than you. But my preference leans towards smaller, more maneuverable bikes than high speed stability, so a lot of it depends on where/how you ride. But I think you'd be fine on a S4!


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

6'1" barefoot, long legs (36.5in saddle to pedal top distance), normal arms (0 ape index).

I don't own a Stumpjumper Evo, but I did look at buying one pretty closely. I did some test fitting locally on the S4 Evo, and then later rented an alloy normal (non evo) stumpjumper in S5.

The S4 Evo felt workable to me, but looking at the measurements, and my experience on the S5 stumpjumper, I think I would probably go with an S5 Evo if it were me.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

At 6' 2" S4 Stumpjumper is too small for me. 

The S4 Enduro is perfect 😁


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

I’m the same height and had an S5 Stumpjumper Evo, and currently have an S4 ‘22 Stumpjumper. As others have said, it depends on your terrain and riding style. My Evo was really fast through chunk and descending, but was a lot of bike on tame trails…wheelbase felt huge and front end/stack was high. Both good qualities for descending, but not great for my preferences elsewhere.

My S4 Stumpy, on the other hand, is much more versatile. Still very capable, but I ride it and enjoy it on a more diverse group of trails. Very easy to move it around and ride more playfully vs. the S5 Evo. I do have a ton of seatpost showing, however. The short seat tubes can be an issue with minimum dropper insertion if you have a long inseam relative to your height.


----------

